# bike packing for elk, anyone else doing it?



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

Any other bike hunters out there, I have been having a ball packing elk camps in, and coming out with some great meat. 

Lets see some of your setups.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

I've seen someone on here that uses a BOB trailer to pack the meat out. Don't remember who it was though.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-...-video-mountain-bikes-elk-hunting-849723.html

I helped a guy at work fix up his old bike for hunting duties. We rigged by a Bob trailer, rear rack, and a front rack with a Cogburn "gun rack". I thought it turned out pretty good but he returned with a list of short comings he wants to address, only problem is he doesn't wanna spend any money.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Just don't hunt in a Wilderness...


















(Going in on horseback vs. bike is, IMO, the same damn thing. The bike wilderness ban is stupid.)


----------



## neo71665 (Aug 25, 2015)

I deer hunt off a bike. Not very exciting I hunt my own land so to get anything out I use a 4 wheeler, horse, or truck.


----------



## RobertAxle142 (Mar 19, 2013)

We've got quite a few customers out there now and/or preppin' to fill their tags this season.

One of the nicest setups out there has to be the 'Outfitter' by Felt Bikes.









Whatever your rig maybe, the point is to get out there and not to come back with an empty trailer. 

Robert Axle Project: thru-axles for trailers.


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

*Caribou*

Video: Hunting caribou by bike | Alaska Dispatch News


----------



## RobertAxle142 (Mar 19, 2013)

Awesome. That blows up a couple stereotypes, huh.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

last years pack out
I got a bunch of photos like these


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

Kenai mountain hunts for caribou and bear are often hunted with a BOB trailer. Fat bikes has made this a more common and efficient endeavor.


----------



## Ntmboy (Nov 10, 2010)

Been using a simple saddle scabbard camstrapped to the frame for a couple years, no issues. Just ordered a bob trailer to haul meat for the upcoming season (and to entice my wife to go bikepacking). Hope I didn't jinx the hunt!


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

ntmboy
sweet, like the nrs straps

Robert axle
nice set up, ebike? we can't use ebikes on gated roads or anywhere a motorcycle in not allowed.


----------



## RobertAxle142 (Mar 19, 2013)

Tim,

Yep it's an (gasp) e-bike. Certainly not allowed everywhere, nor appropriate for everywhere. Gotta appreciate the custom touches regardless.

Ntmboy, 
Keeping it (mostly) silent with the SS setup, respect.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

Robert
I wonder if you can get that set up with out the e side of things. I like the look of the set up. especially the trailer behind the fat bike.


----------



## Geeze6700 (Oct 10, 2009)

I have hauled out 2 deer (quartered) using my walmart instep trailer. The most weight i got to was around 130lbs with my gear.


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

That's awesome!


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

this years pack out.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I would really like to turn my pugsley into a hunting machine. I just don't know how to attatch a bob trailer to the bike. The trailer is key for packing meat out. 

as far as weapons, eberlestoc makes a backpack that looks and feels just like a hydration pack with a scabbard attatched. So the weapon is on your back vertical. works exetremly well. 

But if anyone can help me get a trailer for my pugsley, I would be very grateful, deer season is coming and I like the fat tires for the muddy gated roads.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

When I lived in Idaho in the summer I always wanted to go elk hunting and never got around to it. Now I'm not in a good situation to hunt at all.

But I'm really enjoying seeing the hunting rigs you guys are using. Thanks for posting your stuff.


----------



## Montana Rider (Aug 21, 2005)

tim208 said:


> I would really like to turn my pugsley into a hunting machine. I just don't know how to attatch a bob trailer to the bike. The trailer is key for packing meat out.
> 
> as far as weapons, eberlestoc makes a backpack that looks and feels just like a hydration pack with a scabbard attatched. So the weapon is on your back vertical. works exetremly well.
> 
> But if anyone can help me get a trailer for my pugsley, I would be very grateful, deer season is coming and I like the fat tires for the muddy gated roads.


Can't vouch for this (and wouldn't allow for bike swapping)

Wileydog Cycle: Surly Pugsley NR + BOB Trailer

After I got the Neck Romancer I hooked it up to my BOB trailer and was disappointed to find the knobs on the left side of the Nate 4.0 tires rubbed against the trailer yoke/fork.

Last weekend I gave it another try. I've read where some people hooked their Pugs right up to the BOB, while others did some bending of the trailer yoke and/or modifications to the BOB axle. I got out the crowbar, wonder bar, pliers, and workmate. I didn't need any tools, though, because all it took was some pulling with my brute strength on the trailer fork while it was attached to the bike. It worked best to pull on the stem (the part where it swivels). I also flipped over the BOB QR Sleeve at the end of the axle on the left side, which gained me maybe a micro-millimeter of clearance by the tire.

I didn't gain much clearance but it was enough. I figure I can work on it a bit more. Ignore the duct tape, that's where I planned on using the crowbar.

Yessiree I test rode this around the neighborhood with a kitty litter bucket filled with water. Always willing to entertain the neighbors.

If you want to spend $:
https://www.biketrailershop.com/bob-yak-trailer-fork-black-p-1239.html


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Another perspective:


----------



## the_law_man01 (Oct 13, 2015)

Geeze6700 said:


> I have hauled out 2 deer (quartered) using my walmart instep trailer. The most weight i got to was around 130lbs with my gear.
> 
> View attachment 1021644


My neighbor has a trailer he is willing to let me try this year. The enclosure is no good. He said if it works for me I can have it.

Any suggestions on things to change or avoid on setup? Planning to tow it with my DB Atroz Comp. Hoping to have a fatty next year. If not, I'll be at least replacing the Rock Shox Monarch R with a Rock Shox Monarch RT3 so I can lockout the rear suspension.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

tim208 said:


> I would really like to turn my pugsley into a hunting machine. I just don't know how to attatch a bob trailer to the bike.


Have a look here; a couple of my friends, including Coastkid, who wrote a blog article about it has done this successfully.

coastrider: Fatbike Trailer...


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

great photos!!

elk. i'd imagine there are multiple trips to bring out all the meat anyways right? everytime we had an elk tip over, there were no trails. but dang that looks so fun.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

boom

multiple trips is always on the menu with elk. big bulls can be 5 trips. It also depends on how much uphill I have. But I quarter the animals, and sometimes bone them out.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

tim208 said:


> boom
> 
> multiple trips is always on the menu with elk. big bulls can be 5 trips. It also depends on how much uphill I have. But I quarter the animals, and sometimes bone them out.


Yea. I go gutless and bone it out. I pack on my back and bring buds

Sent via Jedi mind trick.


----------



## the_law_man01 (Oct 13, 2015)

Geeze6700 said:


> I have hauled out 2 deer (quartered) using my walmart instep trailer. The most weight i got to was around 130lbs with my gear.
> 
> View attachment 1021644


Can you post some close-up picks of your hitch setup?


----------



## the_law_man01 (Oct 13, 2015)

tim208 said:


> View attachment 1022451
> 
> this years pack out.


Can you post some close-up photos of the trailer attachment?

Also, did you buy that trailer or build it? Do you have plans?


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

the_law_man01 said:


> Can you post some close-up photos of the trailer attachment?
> 
> Also, did you buy that trailer or build it? Do you have plans?


Bike Trailers | BOBgear
bought the trailer in the late 90's been a good one. Everything stock.

robertaxle has the set up for modern hubs. The new rear axles do not take the bob skewer, but he has a way around that.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

made the pugs into a hunting rig. Bought another bob trailer off of a buddy pretty cheap. Colors match up pretty good. I took it out on its maiden voyage today and worked out pretty good.


----------



## RobertAxle142 (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice set up, Tim. Hope that's the last time we see it empty.


----------



## tenth1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Did the Caribou trip this year with child carrier type trailer. Wow, the trip out was work out. Anyone not use a trailer and relied on panniers? Or is the single tire trailer that much better than the 2 tire?


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

tenth
I have only used the single tire. the problem with the singletire, is loading and unloading can be a pain in the ass, but the trailer does not sway back and forth like the double wheel trailers can. The single wheel is not as tipsy once moving.


----------



## tenth1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Good point about loading. The two wheel trailer could be a chore not tracking with the bike tires. As far as resistance, is a single easier to pull?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2015)

Single might be easier on a narrow trail, I think the surface area of two wheels is preferable.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I guess you can get a kick stand for the bob trailer. I will probably get one of those. 
I started with the bob, because that is what I had.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^What I would like is a set of handles that would turn the bob into a sort of wheelbarrow that one or two people could push or pull to the closest trail or two track.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

bsieb said:


> ^What I would like is a set of handles that would turn the bob into a sort of wheelbarrow that one or two people could push or pull to the closest trail or two track.


I imagine you could cut a branch or something like that and zip tie it to the yoke or use bailing twine to run the stick thru the yoke perpendicular and you could each walk beside the trailer and push or pull.


----------



## dpittman (Feb 1, 2016)

tim208
how did you get your bob trailer to work on Pugsley with offset rear. I have a charge fat bike with same offset and having trouble finding a good setup for trailer and racks. This bike is mostly for hunting.


----------



## fleboz (Apr 22, 2015)

my buddy just set up his bob this hunting season for the fat bike. had a machinist fabricate a longer back skewer, seems to do the trick and is holding up great.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I put a rear skewer in and than bent the yoke to fit. Basically where I saw the yoke and tire touching I pryed the yoke out right there. basically just pulled on it. 
the racks are handy. the rear on is a surly, the front one a cheapo from the lbs.


----------



## dpittman (Feb 1, 2016)

Tim
that is exactly what I want to do. What racks are on your bike. how do they work with the offset Pugs. How much clearance in the trailer yoke with fat tires. I want to be able to get the trailer to ride inline with the bike but the offset rear makes that difficult I believe. Is your tire centered in the trailer yoke.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I probably have 20 miles of dirt roads on my pugs with the bob. I did not notice the offset with the trailer. I don't think the tolerances are as severe here as they would be with a truck and trailer not being centered. So no issues with the offset rear wheel and trailer. But I have not had a heavy load in the pugs and bob. Very heavy loads on my other set up. just not on this one yet. 

I bought the surly rack for the rear because it had the offset already built into it. I will look at the cheap one and get a picture for you or next time I am in the lbs get the manufacturer. I put a cheaper one up front, because I did not feel it needed to be as burly as the rear. I probably could of got away with the cheap one on both front and back.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I took the racks off for winter riding, but I will get the bob on and take some pictures close to the rear wheel to show how much clearance I have.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

It's coming!


----------



## fleboz (Apr 22, 2015)

16 days for birds.....


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

another successful season. For some reason, I am having a hard time uploading the pics. The bob pulled out another one.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

Well I got a spike bull elk, the pics are kind of wrong and so right at the same time. the bob worked very well. One pic has my clothes in a dry bag on the back of the bike with the backstraps and tenderloins on the front rack in a game bag. I went back for my big pack and bob trailer. The next 2 loads where heavy. basically 75lbs each load. When I added the elk head on to the front of the bike, the handling was a bit compromised. but at that time, I was exhausted and on cloud 9 at the same time. We got our winter supply of organic, steroid free meat. And spikes taste real good also. Any way the set up worked real well.


----------



## Ntmboy (Nov 10, 2010)

tim208 said:


> Well I got a spike bull elk, the pics are kind of wrong and so right at the same time. the bob worked very well. One pic has my clothes in a dry bag on the back of the bike with the backstraps and tenderloins on the front rack in a game bag. I went back for my big pack and bob trailer. The next 2 loads where heavy. basically 75lbs each load. When I added the elk head on to the front of the bike, the handling was a bit compromised. but at that time, I was exhausted and on cloud 9 at the same time. We got our winter supply of organic, steroid free meat. And spikes taste real good also. Any way the set up worked real well.


Very nice!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Congrats tim208, thanks for the report. I didn't draw a tag, but had a quarter lined for helping pack it out. Close, but didn't happen this year. Enjoy, elk is the best!


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

I had tyre rub with my Pugs and Bob trailer. I put spacers in initially, but when I moved to a larger tyre I needed a new QR skewer.

I wrote a howto guide on my blog. Works great now.

http://doricdiversions.com/2016/08/...w-to-make-your-trailer-fit-a-pugsley-fatbike/


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

it is coming, I am getting excited. Anyone else getting ready for elk season?


----------



## RobertAxle142 (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice timely bump for this thread. I look forward to seeing this year's trip reports and photos of new setups.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I forgot to add last years pack outs. I put 29+ on the Pugsley and they did work well, but for snow, the fats are better. This year I added hydraulic brakes.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Just another post to say thanks for posting the pictures. And to say I would have to think that even if it compromises the handling riding with an elk head on the front of your bike would be worth it. Though I don't know if I would want to do that during hunting season.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

tim208 said:


> I forgot to add last years pack outs. I put 29+ on the Pugsley and they did work well, but for snow, the fats are better. This year I added hydraulic brakes.


That's a pretty big cat, would be interested in that story... lots of big cats here too, as well as elk and deer. Hard to draw a hunt though, except the cougars, which are unlimited licenses, open all year, and you can take two.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

bsieb

the cat was very interesting to say the least. While breaking my elk down, I could feel I was being watched. In the hour it took to break the spike down, I looked up about 4 times trying to find what was watching me. I then packed out the loose meat in my pack and hiked to my bike, peddled out relocated the truck and peddled back in. This process took longer than it should have. 3 hours. When I returned I scared something off of the carcass. I assumed a coyote and no biggie. But when I got to the carcass, it was buried under lots of dirt, logs and sticks. Cat. I got my quarters out of there(he started to bury them, then I showed up). Exactly a week later I snucked in and he was laying next to the carcass. I ended up having the same exact pack out as the elk.

if it matters, he is actually a small cat. 22 inch tail. 2 1\2 year old. The funny thing is my wife wanted a cat on the wall.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

a $11 kick stand made all the difference on saturday. I added one to the bob trailer. The kick stand would hold the bike and trailer up and i could load quarters into it. I got a raghorn 5x5 bull elk, packed it out in 3 trips. I will post some pics later.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Great story Tim, thanks. 

Congrats on the bull!


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

5x5 bull elk I got on Saturday. 90lbs in the trailer.


----------



## ricksearcy (Jul 1, 2019)

I've done it a lot over the years with good success. This is my older set up. This year I will be in a place in MT, where I'm looking to streamline my rig a little. There will likely be some mud and or snow and this setup would suffer a little. I have a new fat bike that will be great, but I'm going all over the place on the cargo setup. I bought a fat tire, single wheel, Bob type trailer that I thought would be great, but when I put more than 50lbs in it, it became VERY unstable. That won't work for me. So now I'm going to try a rack/pannier configuration to see how that works. Maybe I'll post some pics once I have it up and running.


----------



## the_law_man01 (Oct 13, 2015)

ricksearcy said:


> I've done it a lot over the years with good success. This is my older set up. This year I will be in a place in MT, where I'm looking to streamline my rig a little. There will likely be some mud and or snow and this setup would suffer a little. I have a new fat bike that will be great, but I'm going all over the place on the cargo setup. I bought a fat tire, single wheel, Bob type trailer that I thought would be great, but when I put more than 50lbs in it, it became VERY unstable. That won't work for me. So now I'm going to try a rack/pannier configuration to see how that works. Maybe I'll post some pics once I have it up and running.
> 
> View attachment 1264715


I would think the key to ther Bob style trailer would be to keep the weight vertically centered at a point which is level with the crank set. Keep it as low as possible.

How do you hitch up that trailer in your picture here? Looks like a good setup.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ricksearcy (Jul 1, 2019)

Yeah, I tried that with the Bob testing with 50lb bags of salt. With 100lbs in it, it actually tipped over and pulled my bike over just going up my gravel driveway. No way I'd use that! I put 125lbs in the trailer in the pic to compare and road up the same thing with ease. 

The setup in the pic actually works really well, it's just clunky and loud and would not work well in soft conditions. There is 2/3 of a bull in there in the pic. I have a Robert axle wich has a bolt on stud on one side. The trailer then bolts onto that. It's very secure. Although I don't really like using a $6k carbon bike as a tow rig  Another reason I'm building up the fatbike.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

The fat bike works. I typically bring out my loose meat and attatch to a rack and peddle out for my big pack and trailer. 

quarters on a rack would suck, I would assume you have to leave the bones in for stability, but if you rolled your meat sacks super tight and bungeed the **** out of them to the rack, you might be able to get away with it. I have heard of people using big fat dummies to haul with. 

I have used the bob with lots of weight, but it is the only trailer I have ever used. once rolling the bob is great, but sometimes starting can be difficult. especially with a very heavy load. The kick stand I attatched helped dramatically for loading the trailer.


----------



## ricksearcy (Jul 1, 2019)

tim208

That's pretty much my plan with the fat bike. I'll be 5-7 miles back this year in MT. I'll pack in with my gear using racks and bags, then be able to take enough meat out that way on the first trip so I can grab the trailer and haul the rest with the head out in one trip. I won't try and put meat directly onto racks. I'll put it in the panniers so it's lower and balanced on the side of the bike. If it's really muddy or snow(I'll be there early Oct.) I'll probabaly stick with the bike and bags. 

As said, my other trailer works great and loads super easy. It's just a clunker. My son also has a good OR archery tag where we will need 2 bikes, so that is another reason I'm exploring the 2nd bike options.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

rick

are you setting up a camp or going back and forth? I have hauled camps in many times, usually for 4 days. if it is a dry camp, I might be know to stash water ahead of time. I have even cached some stuff up to 2 months before the hunt.

typically when I am doing a multi day camp, it is 2 trips in. One thing that I have found when I pull 2 quarters out at a time and I have a descent to deal with, my brakes are the weak link in the whole set up. Disc's work better than cantileaver brakes, that is for sure. Almost blew a curve bringing out a big bull in 2006. fun times!


----------



## ricksearcy (Jul 1, 2019)

tim208

I usually go in for 4-7 days at a time. One trip in and then as many as it takes out with an elk. Someplaces like where I shot the bull below in OR I may need to take a lot of water in before, but other places like where I'll be in MT this year there is plenty of water. No need to haul any in. 

Yes, good brakes are a must


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have always used my old bikes for hunting. a couple of years ago i built up my pugsley for hunting. it has been very good. the frame bag and racks have allowed my to strip down for the climb up to my spot and have the clothes and thermos of tea to sit in my spot for hours. it was 22 degrees out and i almost thought i was cheating slipping on my puffy pants and coat and thermos of tea to sit in my stand. 

luckily my bike has not been screwed with to much. I have had it moved and should probably lock it up, but for the most part it is not touched to much. The biggest issue i have ran into is other hunters calling the forest service thinking i am on an ebike and calling game wardens or local law enforcement.


----------



## tool addict (Jul 6, 2006)

*E-Bob*














Here's a way to blur the lines on the E-bike rules and get that elk out in style.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

tool addict said:


> View attachment 1266351
> View attachment 1266353
> 
> Here's a way to blur the lines on the E-bike rules and get that elk out in style.


That's not blurring anything. If e-bikes are not allowed that's ^^ not allowed either.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

tool addict said:


> View attachment 1266351
> View attachment 1266353
> 
> Here's a way to blur the lines on the E-bike rules and get that elk out in style.


Dunno about blurring or no, but that tire/wheel takes the work out of lugging that trailer.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

Idaho genera rifle elk opens Thursday oct 10th. looking forward to it.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

The Pugsley and bob packed out another one.


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

richwolf said:


> Another perspective:
> View attachment 1022851


Always one of my favorites.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

one 6x7 bull 2 bobs, one trip out.


----------



## RobertAxle142 (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice, Tim. Your not so narrow handlebars are looking pretty narrow today.


----------

